# Good Suburbs/Streets in Brisbane



## fletchaman (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

Myself and my wife are looking at moving from New Zealand to Brisbane and am wondering if anyone can give us advice on best and worse places to live we are in our forties and children have all left the nest. would like trees and fields, but not to be out in the *** **** like we are here in New Zealand.

Any help would be most appreciated

David


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

fletchaman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself and my wife are looking at moving from New Zealand to Brisbane and am wondering if anyone can give us advice on best and worse places to live we are in our forties and children have all left the nest. would like trees and fields, but not to be out in the *** **** like we are here in New Zealand.
> 
> ...


Will you be working and if so where? As the public transport leaves a lot to be desired and the road system is usually clogged it is important to keep your commute as short as possible.


----------



## fletchaman (Apr 8, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Will you be working and if so where? As the public transport leaves a lot to be desired and the road system is usually clogged it is important to keep your commute as short as possible.


Having an actual public transport would be a godsend ;-) yes will be looking for work in hospitals for wife ( Midwife ) an me distribution


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

fletchaman said:


> Having an actual public transport would be a godsend ;-) yes will be looking for work in hospitals for wife ( Midwife ) an me distribution


In that case I would suggest you look along the railway line to the north, or the Cleaveland line. Like most places there is good and bad but a good google search would help.
I live in a quiet area , walk 500 metres to a bus that takes me to the station then 35 minutes to the CPA on the train.


----------



## fletchaman (Apr 8, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> In that case I would suggest you look along the railway line to the north, or the Cleaveland line. Like most places there is good and bad but a good google search would help.
> I live in a quiet area , walk 500 metres to a bus that takes me to the station then 35 minutes to the CPA on the train.


Thanks Steve will googlemap the lines


----------

